# Evangelism is not..................



## ronpasley (Dec 3, 2010)

Evangelism is not a professional job for a few trained men, but is instead the unrelenting responsibility of every person who belongs to the company of Jesus.

-Elton Trueblood


I thought this was good to share, something that we do not think about until we hear a sermon from a pastor. Truly we who have repented and live for the King we are evangelism to this  world everyday.


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 3, 2010)

AMEN  i try . i give out tracs at the drive thru , check out counter, gas station.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re:*

I wholeheartedly agree.  Read this, which I think brings home the point. We are ambassadors for Christ.

2 Cor 5
[20] Therefore, we are ambassadors for Christ, God making his appeal through us. We implore you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God. [21] For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 3, 2010)

Another good one Ron.
Out in Arkansas, there's the Center for the Study of Church Growth.  It's a group of really smart Christian's studying what's going on with church growth and decline in different regions of the USA.

One thing they've learned is that 6% of the church population is there because of a preacher and what he said to them from the pulpit or in Bible study.

6% from the preacher.
94% from people who are touching other lives as they live for Christ.

Our example is powerfully important.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 8, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> AMEN  i try . i give out _tracs _at the drive thru , check out counter, gas station.



"chick tracts"... no doubt?


----------

